# FLR-M cohabitation documents



## erhnaks (Apr 4, 2013)

I just dont get it..... either I am thick in the head or I am missing something.

I have searched every single page of this forum for almost 5 hours, I have read number of the same thread but result ---- I just dont understand!!!!

Please anyone here who understand, Will you explain it to me in simple language.

I need 6 items spread over 2 years. ( I dont get it) 

this is what I have

electric bill both our name on it for two years,
1 council tax both our name on it date: 11/08/2015 for 2015/2016 period
water bill for two years both our name on it
two tv licence applicants name 2014/2015
some hospital letters 2013/2014/2015 applicant name
NHS registry letter 2013 applicants name
National insurance letters 2013 date applicant name

they asked for 6 item but which one i have 50 letters which one of these should I include.... 

Oh GOD I have lost my mind....

Apology for the same thread


----------



## mcdonalds (Jul 29, 2013)

who asked for 6 item


----------



## erhnaks (Apr 4, 2013)

mcdonalds said:


> who asked for 6 item


When you apply for your first flr- m you need to show cohabitation documents for 6 item. So I need to prove HO that we were living together.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

I just posted on this issue
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...-uk/955098-official-correspondence-flr-m.html
You need to identify officilal letters you have received either in both names (6) or in your individual names (12) or a combination. The letters must be spread over the entire time to show you have been living together. So every four or five months of your time together find some post such as council tax bills, utility bills, letters from the NHS, Electoral roll letters or cards, letters from HMRC, bank letters. If an item is in one name only, try to find an item in the spouse's name from around the same date. The letters must be from at least three different sources.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Divide 2.5 years = 30 months by 6, which is 5 months, so try to find documents, from 3 separate sources, that are dated roughly 5 months apart. So, for example, if your period in question is July 2013 to January 2016, try to find a utility bill, doctor's letter, tax office document, bank statement etc dated around July 2013, Dec 2013, May 2014, Oct 2014, Mar 2015, Aug 2015 and Jan 2016. If all your documents are in joint names, that's all you need, or if some are in single name bearing the same address, you need two documents for roughly the same date. So for example if your tax documents are in separate names (which they normally are because of individual taxation), you can submit, for July 2013, one in your name dated July 2013 and another in your partner's name dated August 2013.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Divide 2.5 years = 30 months by 6, which is 5 months, so try to find documents, from 3 separate sources, that are dated roughly 5 months apart. So, for example, if your period in question is July 2013 to January 2016, try to find a utility bill, doctor's letter, tax office document, bank statement etc dated around July 2013, Dec 2013, May 2014, Oct 2014, Mar 2015, Aug 2015 and Jan 2016. If all your documents are in joint names, that's all you need, or if some are in single name bearing the same address, you need two documents for roughly the same date. So for example if your tax documents are in separate names (which they normally are because of individual taxation), you can submit, for July 2013, one in your name dated July 2013 and another in your partner's name dated August 2013.


Joppa, you explained it so much better than I did!


----------



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Divide 2.5 years = 30 months by 6, which is 5 months, so try to find documents, from 3 separate sources, that are dated roughly 5 months apart.


Hi Joppa. If documents are not exactly 5 months apart – more like 6-8 months apart – will that be okay?

For context: entered UK June 2013, visa renewal January 2016; documents provided:

June 2013 (council tax)
December 2013 (gas/electric A)
August 2014 (gas/electric B)
December 2014 (joint bank statement)
July 2015 (x2 banks statement - one applicant's, one sponsor's)
December 2015 (joint bank statement)


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Keep it as close to 5 months as possible, so 4-6 months, not 8.


----------

